# AMD Kaveri A10-7850K on A88XM-PLUS no sensors found

## MickKi

Hi All,

As the title says I am running the Kaveri A10-7850K on the Asus A88XM-PLUS MoBo and I can't get sensors-detect to pick up the correct chip:

```
Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): yes

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No
```

I have loaded the k10temp module with force=1 as recommended in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/hwmon/k10temp:

```
modinfo k10temp 

filename:       /lib/modules/3.17.8-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/hwmon/k10temp.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Clemens Ladisch <clemens@ladisch.de>

description:    AMD Family 10h+ CPU core temperature monitor

alias:          pci:v00001022d00001583sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001022d00001533sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001022d0000141Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001022d00001403sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001022d00001603sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001022d00001703sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001022d00001303sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001022d00001203sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       3.17.8-gentoo-r1 SMP preempt mod_unload 

parm:           force:force loading on processors with erratum 319 (bool)
```

Sensors gives me limited and incorrect readings:

```
sensors

radeon-pci-0008

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:         -2.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:         +0.0°C  (high = +70.0°C)

                       (crit = +70.0°C, hyst = +69.0°C)

fam15h_power-pci-00c4

Adapter: PCI adapter

power1:           N/A  (crit =  95.09 W)
```

I am currently running kernel 3.17.8-gentoo-r1, but this was the same with previous versions too.  Is it a known problem and more importantly is there a fix for this?  I would be interested to find out what other Gentoo users with the same CPU and MoBo are getting.

----------

## krinn

I'm not amd expert, but to me you are misusing the force option of the driver.

The doc tells you socket F and AM2+ are buggy, and using force option, the driver will not refuse to load and try understand the numbers with a fix for these socket.

From what i see you m/b doesn't have socket F or AM2+

So it is possible the driver just doesn't load because your socket or cpu is not support (yet), but adding the force option let it load, but its purpose was made for people with the F/AM2+ trouble, not to let anyone force it because it doesn't agree to load.

Did you check the cpu is of list of support family range and not a newer family type?

----------

## MickKi

Yes, you're right I'm on an FM2+ socket, but thought of trying the force=1 option in case it makes a difference.  The module loads either way, with or without the force option.  So, it seems that I probably need to wait for a later kernel driver to pick up my 15h sensors.  It is a loooong wait though, given that this APU came out a year ago.

----------

## ct85711

Mick, chances are we won't be seeing anything for sensors till after FM2 socket's been abandoned for a different one.  From what I've seen for sensors, you won't ever been able to use them on any new hardware (anything <5 years old).  I have a couple computers over 10 years old, and there still isn't any sensor capability for those systems either.

```
Oate etc # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 21

model      : 19

model name   : AMD A4-4000 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
```

On a side note, from what I saw from a ubuntu thread, someone has some possible values for the APU processors, but it's marginal at best on working.  To use this you need to put this in the /etc/sensors.d folder, here's what I have:

```

Oate etc # ls sensors.d/

system.conf

Oate etc # cat sensors.d/system.conf 

chip "it8728-*"

label in0 "Vcore"

compute in0 @*1.305, @/1.305

## Min and max for AMD A8 5600K APU (this will depend on your APU)

set in0_min 0.825

set in0_max 1.475

label in1 "Dram Voltage"

## JEDEC standard for DDR3, can be different for high-clocked ram.

set in1_min 1.425

set in1_max 1.575

label in2 "+3.3V"

#set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

#set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

##no idea how correct this is, obtained by dividing bios-reported value by sensors-reported value...

compute in2 @*1.63, @/1.63

label in3 "+5V"

#set in3_min 5 * 0.95

#set in3_max 5 * 1.05

##no idea how correct this is...

compute in3 @*2.5, @/2.5

label in4 "+12V"

#set in4_min 12 * 0.95

#set in4_max 12 * 1.05

##no idea how correct this is...

compute in4 @*5.965, @/5.965

##unconnected

ignore in5

ignore in6

set in7_min 3.3 * 0.95

set in7_max 3.3 * 1.05

label fan1 "CPU fan"

label fan2 "Chassis fan 1"

ignore fan3 #Chasis Fan 2

ignore fan4 #Chasis fan 3

ignore fan5

label temp1 "System temp"

ignore temp2 # Reports -8.0 °C

label temp3 "CPU temp"

compute temp3 @*2.429, @/2.429

```

You also need to add this into your modprobe list too:

```

Oate etc # cat modprobe.d/lm_sensors.conf 

options it87 force_id=0x8728

```

For me, I think the CPU temp for it is completely wrong.  I know the idle temp is correct, but when I compile anything the temp rockets to 80+C then immediately drops after done on compiling.  I have no clue if the system temp even works correctly, as I never see it move ever.  Beyond that, those numbers correspond to what my bios is saying

----------

## Ant P.

Try this instead:

```
CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y
```

You might be waiting a while longer. One year isn't a long time when it comes to sensor drivers.

----------

## MickKi

Thanks, this is what I have:

```
$ grep THERMAL /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_INT3403_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_SOC_DTS_THERMAL is not set
```

 I will have to wait it seems for lm_sensors to catch up.

----------

## MickKi

 *ct85711 wrote:*   

> You also need to add this into your modprobe list too:
> 
> ```
> 
> Oate etc # cat modprobe.d/lm_sensors.conf 
> ...

 

Thanks ct85711, I don't seem to have the IT87xx chipset on my MoBo.

----------

## wrc1944

MickKi,

Am I to understand you have carefully looked on your MoBo and the it87 chip is definitely  NOT there?  If not,  what sensor chip is being used?

I have a  family 15h fx-8320 cpu on several gentoo systems, and putting a line in /etc/conf.d/modules to specify the module for each kernel has worked for me for many years, 

no matter what board, cpu, or sensor chip was being used. 

K10 seems to not need to be listed in conf.d/modules, and loads automatically, but it87 and a few others I've used seemed to need to be specified (and of course enabled in the kernel config).

For example, the syntax is: 

```
modules_3_18_5_gentoo="it87"  
```

 (You could also add K10, or whatever here, if needed)

I've never had a MoBo/sensors chip that didn't have kernel support, but maybe this is the case. Anyway, I would think as long as you know precisely what chip(s) you have and enable it in your kernel,

and put a specific line in conf.d/modules, it should work. 

BTW, I don't seem to even have lm_sensors installed, just gkrellm, and on all my amd systems (several other distros included) K10 and it87, (and other chip modules on various systems)  all the info I need such as cpu activity, temps, fans, voltages, eth and wlan, disk, and a few others shows up fine after I enable that stuff in the  gkrellm config panel.

----------

## wrc1944

I got interested in this, since I build my own systems, and am thinking about an FM2+ board, myself.

According to this site, your board uses a Nuvoton sensor chip, not the it87.

http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-ASUS-A88XM-PLUS

To confirm this, I looked on the Newegg listing picture, zoomed in, and it does look like a Nuvoton chip. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132055

Under Hardware Monitoring support in the kernel (I had to use "make xconfig" and scroll down to get them to show up- they weren't

listed in my text  .config file) you might check on these, which apparently are the only two Nuvotons in the 3.18.5 kernel. You might try enabling them if there aren't- it's probably worth a shot.

(EDIT:  finally found them in my .config as:

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6683 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775 is not set)

Nuvoton NCT6683D

Nuvoton NCT6775F and compatibles

where it says:

 *Quote:*   

>  Nuvoton NCT6683D (SENSORS_NCT6683)
> 
> CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6683:
> 
> If you say yes here you get support for the hardware monitoring
> ...

 

----------

## MickKi

Thank you so much wrc1944!  I hadn't spotted this module in the 3.18.7 kernel which I just installed.  Your pointer got it going:

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nct6775                37680  0

hwmon_vid               3052  1 nct6775

snd_hda_codec_generic    51565  1 

fam15h_power            2486  0 

k10temp                 2812  0 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     37511  1 

snd_hda_intel          16491  0 

snd_hda_controller     15749  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec          86885  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_hwdep               5900  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                73267  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_timer              18126  1 snd_pcm

snd                    49669  7 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel
```

The nct6775 module wouldn't load without adding it in /etc/conf.d/modules, unlike fam15h_power and k10temp which did.  

This didn't fix the non-sensical values shown but added many more:

```
$ sensors

radeon-pci-0008

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:         -9.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:         +0.0°C  (high = +70.0°C)

                       (crit = +70.0°C, hyst = +69.0°C)

fam15h_power-pci-00c4

Adapter: PCI adapter

power1:           N/A  (crit =  95.09 W)

nct6791-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:                    +0.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:                    +1.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in2:                    +3.36 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in3:                    +3.36 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in4:                    +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in5:                    +2.04 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in6:                    +0.27 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in7:                    +3.44 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in8:                    +3.33 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in9:                    +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)

in10:                   +0.17 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in11:                   +0.16 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in12:                   +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in13:                   +1.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in14:                   +0.21 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

fan1:                   814 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:                  1298 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan3:                   792 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

SYSTIN:                 +30.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor

CPUTIN:                 +25.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN0:               +106.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN1:               +106.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN2:               +106.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN3:               +107.0°C    sensor = thermistor

PCH_CHIP_CPU_MAX_TEMP:   +0.0°C  

PCH_CHIP_TEMP:           +0.0°C  

PCH_CPU_TEMP:            +0.0°C  

PCH_MCH_TEMP:            +0.0°C  

intrusion0:            ALARM

intrusion1:            ALARM

beep_enable:           disabled
```

I'm guessing that CPUTIN is the CPU temperature as measured on the MoBo, but don't know if I should trust it.  Running cpuburn brought it up to 46C or thereabouts, with an overclocked CPU running all 4 cores at 4,200MHz.  I thought that the CPU itself would be pushing 70C or so.  Perhaps the aftermarket cooler does its job, but I have no way of knowing.

EDIT: This is what the sensors show during a compilation of firefox:

```
radeon-pci-0008

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +37.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +36.8°C  (high = +70.0°C)

                       (crit = +70.0°C, hyst = +69.0°C)

fam15h_power-pci-00c4

Adapter: PCI adapter

power1:           N/A  (crit =  95.09 W)

nct6791-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:                    +1.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:                    +1.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in2:                    +3.34 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in3:                    +3.34 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in4:                    +1.01 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in5:                    +2.04 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in6:                    +0.28 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in7:                    +3.44 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in8:                    +3.33 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in9:                    +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)

in10:                   +0.17 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in11:                   +0.17 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in12:                   +1.01 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in13:                   +1.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in14:                   +0.21 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

fan1:                  1036 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:                  1695 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan3:                  1001 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

SYSTIN:                 +31.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor

CPUTIN:                 +47.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN0:               +106.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN1:               +105.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN2:               +105.0°C    sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN3:               +106.0°C    sensor = thermistor

PCH_CHIP_CPU_MAX_TEMP:   +0.0°C

PCH_CHIP_TEMP:           +0.0°C

PCH_CPU_TEMP:            +0.0°C

PCH_MCH_TEMP:            +0.0°C

intrusion0:            ALARM

intrusion1:            ALARM

beep_enable:           disabled
```

----------

## wrc1944

MickKi,

That 46C. seems just about right, but it can depend somewhat on the ambient room temps. I usually run 40C-50C when doing an emerge -uDN @world where stuff like libreOffice and Chromium are being compiled. I live in Florida, so in the summer if i don't have the AC on it might reach 53 or 55.  I like the Gkrellm readouts, where you can configure it to show whatever you like, in real time.  It's always worked out-of-the-box in recent years with under built-in-> sensors the defaut FACTOR is at 1.000, and the default OFFSET parameter is set at 0.000

You do need to manually enable whatever sensors you wish read-outs for under sensors-> temps, fans, and voltages in the Gkrellm config . Just open Gkrellm and press the F1 key, and the config panel pops up.

----------

